# Slotroding....



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Gang,

I have had this figure around for about a year, and was not sure how to use him.... Then, a few weeks ago at the Parsippany show, I saw a vintage Apple green/kid painted Aurora Hot rod, with vintage decals to boot. No windshield, rollbar, driver or pipes, but it DID have an original solid rivet Hot Rod chassis with RED hot rod slicks. Wow!! I had to have it...

Once i got home I dug out the spare parts box, off came the figure's head, and before you could say,

Hahahahahaha... Heeheeheehee... Hohohohoho.... 

He ripped down the track with the Dynamic duo set off in hot pursuit...

Phred


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great theme Phred!

Phunny how these builds just fall together.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Phred -

I like it!!! Good Job on it. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Can here the music now.

BATMAN .... Da,da,da,da...............  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Batmobile is a classic no doubt, but I'd rather be riding in that hot rod!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I actually RODE in one of the 5 original Batmobiles, back in 2003. NBC had some cool cars from the movies and TV. I sat in the Starsky and Hutch Torino too... which wasn't kept very nice. The Batmobile had a tiny black and white TV in the dash, along with West's and Ward's auotgraphs. They even had the Batmobile from the 1989 movie. The thing was about as long as a bus! A very cool day, I only wish I had a camera with me.. but I didn't know what going on until I saw them on set that day.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WAY COOL.......the Joker rides......in style.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Gotta love them old Hot Rods....*

I find it hard to walk past them at a show too. Sometimes even the most "played with" ones can turn out to be track favorites. Way to save the breed Phred :thumbsup::thumbsup:... nd


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I IMMEDIATELY thought of this when I saw your pic...

http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/thrill02.htm

he has a whole bunch of stuff like that:

http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/slotcarart.htm

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*ha,ha, he, he, ho, ho....*

Phred,

Now that is funny...hahahaha great build man. :jest:

Bob...The Joker looks right at home in that hot rod...zilla


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks guys, My favorite part about this build is that it is a vintage Aurora Hot Rod, with vintage 'kid style' sorta sloppy paint, and those wonderful old Aurora decals! Thise old red Hot Rod slicks are neato too! 

Phred


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Now if only somebody would repro those original Aurora Hop-up kit HO decals like on your green 'rod.I would buy a $#!+Load of them ! Hint-hint !


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh, I am working on them...... :thumbsup:

Ph


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Decals...oooooooooh yeah!*

Kewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwl...Same as Neal here. Put me down for a bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Bob...live to decal / decal to live...zilla


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

OK Guys,

Below is a sample of what I have drawn so far. The original decal was pretty much hand drawn, and as this is not intended as an exact reproduction, the fonts are close, but not exact. I also like the idea of changing colors, like the blue scallop/stripe things. 

I need some info from you guys since I cannot fit everything on from the old decal onto the new one, and still offer the color variances on the new one:

1) For the red and blue scallop/stripes: black or white outlines? 

2) Should I bother with the little pinstripe thing on the original decal?

3) There is also another pair of things, I cannot make out what they are: they are black with a whie outline... I am not sure if this is a pinstripe face or something: are these needed on the new decal?

4) Do you guys want the numbers? Should they have white instead of yellow backgrounds?

As always, keep in mind that the actual decal is far sharper than the below sample.

Phred


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure you'll get 10 different ideas on this, but I would skip the numbers, as there are so many out there already. I would throw another set of scallops in a different color on there, or make up a few new names..or both. But that's just me..

UtherJoe


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> I actually RODE in one of the 5 original Batmobiles, back in 2003. NBC had some cool cars from the movies and TV. I sat in the Starsky and Hutch Torino too... which wasn't kept very nice. The Batmobile had a tiny black and white TV in the dash, along with West's and Ward's auotgraphs. They even had the Batmobile from the 1989 movie. The thing was about as long as a bus! A very cool day, I only wish I had a camera with me.. but I didn't know what going on until I saw them on set that day.


I remember one of the Batmobiles at the World of Wheels show years ago. It had a Kraco cassette player in it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*More flames, less names...and please Hold the Mustard*

For what it's worth Phred, if your gonna replicate the original then leave it as is. However if the die is already cast for change let's go down the 'ole slippery slope! 

Personally, back in the day, I never used anything but the flames, the dead end, and the scallops. The yellow gagged me then....and well....it still does.

The small roundel with the black outline, in white sounds pretty good to me. The unfortunate problem with the original is that they were all door size and there was never a larger size for hood/trunk or roof. The yellow background color certainly needs upgraded as does the type writer font of the actual numbers. 

That yellow issue also includes the "names". Instead of a backgound color on the names why not a set of each as the original, one lettered in black and one lettered in white, both with NO background? 

Are you refering to the old "dead end" decal. If so that was a fairly simple Jolly Roger affair that was generally trunk mounted, except ....didnt it have cross bones on the original??? If so, I think thats a keeper. Or are you refering to the witches head/ totem bird looking thingy? see below...I cant remember what that was!










The pinstripe edge should probably remain in black. IMHO. I would agree that the white would pop better, but it may be a little garish in practice. As you still have room on the sheet, how about more flame sets. There are already enough names sets.

I kept this plastered car as is just for a larf! It arrived in a scrap lot. "Ole number fifty four thousand three hundred and twenty one takes the checkered!"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And that car is an perfect example of why I won't let my kid do decals!! Last year's pinewood derby car is another. He used almost an entire Testors 8 pack on that car, making revision after revision!!! Thank goodness the cub scouts don't use a techblock!! There had to be 1/4" of paint on it.. :freak: Somehow, he managed to pull first place in his pack, and a second plack in the troop... Good engineering I guess..

Uther....red cars with green rally stripes just don't look right but what the heck...Joe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> "Ole number fifty four thousand three hundred and twenty one takes the checkered!"


Why Bill... I had no idea you were such a decal hound!!... Have to keep that in mind next time I ship something out west. 

SR65... How's about doing a split run? Old school and new. nd


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Interesting feedback, Thanks guys!

OK, I will go with two vesrions: one stock, and one with changes.

The 'whitches head' is the odd little praphic element I was thinking about. I will take a crack at it for the stock decal, but as it is such an ugly lump, I guess it will remain... and ugly lump!!

I will post some more samples when I get 'em drawn....

BTW: I LOVE old "kid-decaled" cars. They are dirt cheap, and well played with, like a slot car should be!

Phred


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Phred - Thanks for the classic nostalgia stuff. I too leave some of the eBay purchases as is with their horrific decals. It reminds me of some of my early efforts.
I also get a kick out of eBay auctions that have the seller referring to the car as an Aurora Bandito or T-jet Hot Rod race car because of the sticker. I laugh every time I see that.

Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't count how many "ole slipperys" I've run across on the bay!!


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

It has been very slow at work today, so I was able to finish up the Hop Up Repro decal. I will also draw a Hop Up Redux decal, without the #s, and with color changes.... maybe tomorrow.

Below is a sample of the decal. Again, the sample is low res, and the decal is super sharp.

Just call me 'Slickster' :freak:

Phred


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great effort!
I love these! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Great effort!
> I love these! :thumbsup:


What Joez said....love them!

Numbers, stripes and 'meatballs' WOW Phred just ordered these from you...how did I miss yellow #s and black meatballs...sweet! got 2 of each = 6 sheets total because, Decals Rock!

Bob...have some far out ideas already for these (oooooh yeah!)...zilla


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I was up early this morning, and I put together the Hot Rod Redux decal: This is the classic Hop Up with different colors, and more of what you really use: more flames, and more skulls! I even changed the color of the pinstripe design to white. Here is a sample. Both decals are now loaded on the website for ordering.

Thanks again guys!!

Phred


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Phred!

That was fast. Both sheets look really great....old school and an upgraded more rat roddier sheet. 

Variety is great....many thanx!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Let me at'm! Now I just have to find your link! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Phred!
My order has been selected and paypal'd!
Thanks for these great decal sets! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am so excited and I just can't hide it...super fast! Woaaaah man that was speedy!!*



joez870 said:


> Hey Phred!
> My order has been selected and paypal'd!
> Thanks for these great decal sets! :thumbsup:


Me too, me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Bob...oh boy...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How about a card of decals with the scalloped stripes In Aurora green ,Dark blue , Burnt orange,Silver & Yellow ?
Plus more of the pinstripes in Black & white ? More Dead end Skulls Too !

I will be ordering a $#!+Load of the new Decals !




Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*SLOTROD 57 Nomad in very bright yellow...*

Phred,

Just got my decal order Tuesday and went right to work building this SLOTROD65 Nomad for you. This is just my way of saying thanks for making some Fantastic decals for all of us slot heads to have fun with at a very nice price...not to mention fast shipping (oh I just did that). :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bill this is what those little yellow numbered circles are for (see hood) & hope this is yellow enough for you Randy.

Rob did get a couple of his decals on the front and rear of this. I better make a car for him now also. Love both of your guys decals and often find myself going back and forth between you're sheets to finish up a build.




























Have to type fast as our computer is having problems. It keeps kicking me off about every 5 - 10 min with an Error report...aaaaaaaah

These are some great sheets of decals and if you end up selling a bunch of them I hope you would consider making some of these Scallops in Green and Orange also or some other color....love them!!!!!

Bob...you can never have to many decals...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm just mad about Nomads
Nomad's mad about me
I'm just mad about Nomads
She's just mad about me

They call her mellow yellow
(Quite rightly)
They call her mellow yellow
(Quite rightly)
They call her mellow yellow

That's one Way Nice mellow yellow Nomad, Mr. BobZilla! Donovan would approve! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

how in the world you have time to do them! i am so jealous!! i have no time!! been working on my slot car project on and off for last 2 months!! still not done!!!!!!!!!

ahhhhhhh !! but man thats a nice looking NNOOOMMMAADDD!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Awesome, Bob!

Love the color and I tell ya, great looking decal placement! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Frankly.... I'd like to ID this one...*



slotrod65 said:


> BTW: I LOVE old "kid-decaled" cars. They are dirt cheap, and well played with, like a slot car should be! Phred


This HR came from a Beers show I attended. Spotted it at one of the tables and well.... I couldn't just walk away and leave it there all by itself could I ?? Soooo... I took it home. Ever see what sheet this came from Phred? I assume it was from a point in time when the Friction Proofing decal was available. nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*After & Before...*



tjd241 said:


> This HR came from a Beers show I attended. Spotted it at one of the tables and well.... I couldn't just walk away and leave it there all by itself could I ?? Soooo... I took it home. Ever see what sheet this came from Phred? I assume it was from a point in time when the Friction Proofing decal was available. nd


No you couldn't just walk away Nuther Dave...no you couldn't ha,ha,ha (yet another). Love the Monster!

All this t-jet memorabilia got me thinking....Hmmmmmmmmmm










Have a JL version of this in black that needs to get stripped down today. Bills little green thrasher before & after in reverse build is in the works now with the aid of some new slotrod65.com decals. 

Bill which yellow decals are on the bottom of the doors? They are the only ones that can't be made out from your pics.

Bob...I have green paint and now how to use it...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Slickster on both rockers Bob. Nomad looks sweet in mellow all duded up for Saturday night.

Cool period piece Nuther! Frankie with fangs looks familiar.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool Nomad Zilla!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoa!!! Almost missed this one Bob...you knows I likes yellar...zilla. Cool Slotrod logo stickers. Noticed the matching hood/header deco also!!! I likes that Nomad :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the props on the Nomad guys...it's gone Monday.:wave:

Bill,

Can you please tell me which yellow decals were on the door & rocker panels on your green Firebird? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!

Well just Phssssssssssssssssssssssssh-ed this thing and it looks alot like an Aurora green original now. Needed a paint session fix bad...Wheeeew that was close! 

Just turned on the heater and warmed everything up. It was funny when I took the lid off the green and smoke was coming out...realy. Went on smoooooth.

Used the Hilltop spray gray over the paint trick here. This black paint was tough and just got the bird and #2 off of the roof with a good scrub of ELO.



















Now it sits and dries and then is getting done up just like Willy's green Pontiac with the aid of some SLOTROD65.com decals. Bill you know I have to send this to you when it's done don't you....yes you do.  Better make room for one more man.

Bob...before & after or after & before (now I am confused)...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fireturd*



Bill Hall said:


> "Slickster" on both rockers Bob. Nomad looks sweet in mellow all duded up for Saturday night.
> 
> Cool period piece Nuther! Frankie with fangs looks familiar.


Read up Zilla...I'm on it!

Have you not been wearing your respirator again....?

didnt we already talk about that....?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Doooooooooooooh*



Bill Hall said:


> Read up Zilla...I'm on it!
> 
> Have you not been wearing your respirator again....?
> 
> didnt we already talk about that....?


Bill,

Respirator on, Paint sprayed and had lots of fun! Must have just gotten excited and missed it..."Slickster" got it now. 










Bob...This Firebird isn't dry yet (dang it hurry up will yah)...zilla


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

AWESOME Nomad!!

I cannot wait to see the retro/kiffo Firebird!

I was thinking of making yet another set of alternate hop up decals with other colors... with white or even gold outlines maybe? 

Thanks for the cool car pics and the ideas!

Phred


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How about decals based on the old T-jet Hop-up decals with the yellow meatball's having #'s like 10,11.............19 & 20,21,22.................29 ?



Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Man I could do a bunch of these...whoooo hoooooo!!*



slotrod65 said:


> AWESOME Nomad!!
> 
> I cannot wait to see the retro/kiffo Firebird!
> 
> ...


Well Phred & Bill,

Here is the start of it. I am having soooooooooooo much fun right now! :woohoo:










Phred another set of these in other colors would be Fantastic. Oh Yeah! Sounds good to me...

Time for some Zzzzzzzzzzzzzs now and will finish up the Firebirds decals and clear coat it later.

Bob...This is fun...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotrod65 said:


> AWESOME Nomad!!
> 
> I cannot wait to see the retro/kiffo Firebird!
> 
> ...


Phred,

All I can say is this was sooooooooooooo much fun to build and gave this Firebird a nice work out tonight on "Las Zillas Speedway".

This is a JL Firebird painted Aurora green on a T-Jet chassis with cut down post (man JL made this thing with a 4 X 4 stance) and Wierd Jack white walls and some very fun Slotrod65.com reproduction decals.




























Bob...can't wait to build the next one...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DANGGGG!!! That's one SWEET looking repro!!! you the man! good job :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

nyzzzz werk man!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

From out of the past, comes Bob...still a kid...zilla. Hey, you still got 2 bare quaterpanels...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The "Hotdog Bandito" rides again!!! Yeeeeee Haw!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> For what it's worth Phred, if your gonna replicate the original then leave it as is. However if the die is already cast for change let's go down the 'ole slippery slope!
> 
> Personally, back in the day, I never used anything but the flames, the dead end, and the scallops. The yellow gagged me then....and well....it still does.
> 
> ...


Bill I am waiting STILL WAITING how can you make me wait so long? Waiting for the next one...C'MON man I need a Retro Rod decal fix............SOON! lol

"Ole number fifty four thousand three hundred and twenty one takes the checkered!" That has to be the highest # on any car ever. Thanks Bill for, as Slotcar man calls it, The "Hotdog Bandito".

Yeah Randy those Rear Quarters were very tempting. Was thinking of putting on the short red decals on to match the front but, Bob...wanted to make it Authentic...zilla

Thanks for the props Wes and 4.3 ZOOK. I am thinking an AW Sand Van for another one of these back from the 70s jobs. May just have to do up a clunker looking one and then a "what it looked like before it got played with version. A version of the Pink Sand Van with the large head would look totaly gawdy with stock decals...sounds like a weiner to me.


Bob...this is for those that missed Bills post on past pages...zilla


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

SWEET! I just LOVE this!! 

Phred


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Bob, an amazing likeness! I wonder what ever happened to the kid who plastered the original? 

She certainly was a one of kind. I havent ventured into the cave since the family descended on us for the holidays....but I will rummage for more folk art slot bodies for you.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great "Repro" job on the Firebird ,Bob !


Neal:dude:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Zillamad*

Great job on the Nomad Bob.Pfred does great work.I sell the Slotrod decals at the shows.Every kid should learn how to put decals on a car.Straight or crooked just let them do it. Tom Stumpf


----------

